# Squid help, please.



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought squid tubes yesterday and have some questions.  I've fried quite a bit of rings in the past but I'm trying to eat healthier.

Last year I grilled a few pieces according to directions (1.5 min on each side - hot fire) and my squid was still almost raw.  When I popped them back on the grill, I over-cooked them.

Do sqiud benefit from marinating, or brining?  I had brushed evoo on them to prevent sticking.

The squid I bought last year were cleaned but there was a membrane inside that caused the squid to curl.  Should I cut that out?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2007)

Clean out the squid so the tube is empty.  There is a semi-hard membrane that has to be removed along with a few other bits and pieces.

No need to brine or marinate.  

Try stuffing them and simmering in a tomato sauce.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2007)

We had some delicious squid rings at Jimmy Buffet's restaurant in New Orleans. They were sauteed with strips of hot and sweet peppers, and were outstanding!


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

I have purchased squid that weren't cleaned before and know how to do 'all that' but there seems to be a very thin membrane left on the inside of the tube which caused the squid to curl.  I'll see if I can describe it better after I prepare these.

Thanks for the information regarding no marinating or brining. 

...and I have stuffed the tubes and baked them in tomato sauce in the past.  Those are terrific.

Constance - that sounds great!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 3, 2007)

wonderful in a seafood chowder, or a paella, or a seafood arrabiata over pasta.  Also very nice quickly sauteed and tossed on a salad with shrimp or other shell fish.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you, Robo!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 3, 2007)

My favorite ways of cooking squid are 1) in a spicy marinara sauce over linguini, 2) in a spicy Thai stirfry, 3) in paella, or even just "mixed seafood over yellow rice", & 4) shallow fried - i.e. just dusted with flour or cornstarch & quickly panfried in some extra-virgin olive oil.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> My favorite ways of cooking squid are 1) in a spicy marinara sauce over linguini, 2) in a spicy Thai stirfry, 3) in paella, or even just "mixed seafood over yellow rice", & 4) shallow fried - i.e. just dusted with flour or cornstarch & quickly panfried in some extra-virgin olive oil.


 
Lol, #4 is my favorite and I've made it often.  I'm just trying to stay off fried foods for a bit.
I'll peruse some Thai books to get ideas for #2


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 3, 2007)

If you are trying to eat healthier and mean "not fried rings" then braise them in a marinara sauce and serve over pasta. Use lots of garlic too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2007)

Half Baked - while I can understand you wanting to cut back on fried foods (I rarely fry things these days) - using olive oil & just a light dusting of flour or cornstarch rather than a batter makes these squid rings quite good for you.  Remember - olive oil is one of the "good fats".  : )

Unless you're eating this every day, it's a fine & healthy way to enjoy squid.


----------



## amber (Jun 4, 2007)

I love them as described above, just lightly dipped in flour and then fried in olive or canola oil.  Marinara sauce is great to dip them in.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 4, 2007)

I hadn't made grilled squid in a year and it tasted so good to me.....mmmmmm.

Thank you all!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2007)

hb, i love grilled squid! 

i've found the same problems with grilling them, so here's a few tips.

first of all, after cleaning the body cavity, try to remove the purple-ish skin. then slice into 1 " thick rings, and skewer them so they sort of look like a line of figure 8's.

if you leave the body whole, and the skin on, it is a little trickier to get them cooked just right. the outside cooks but the inside stays a little too raw. but if you cook until it's not raw inside, they become overdone and tough in the blink of an eye.

grill the skewers over as high heat as you can manage. if done well, the edges with just char a tiny bit as they finish cooking through, just a minute on each side.

my favourite way of eating them grilled is thai style. serve over a bed of lettuce and shredded carrots, and top with lots of fresh cilantro and sweet chilli sauce.

another good way is in a simple italian salad. mince raw garlic, celery, red onion, and add to evoo and red wine vinegar with a pinch of oregano and parsley, and s&p. toss the grilled squid in the dressing, place over a bed of arrugula, and top with diced fresh tomatoes, and a little more fresh parsley. drizzle remaining dressing over everything.

god i'm hungry for squid!


----------

